# Seed scarification method - How to scarify seeds



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

Some seeds need scarification to improve germination. 

I got many pictures during the process.




Comments?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Freezing is for 24 hours works too.

Mixing seeds with about one inch of soil & pouring boiling water on them works too.

Soaking in tap water over night before planting helps too.

I found planting early & marking the row works as well as anything.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

greatgardener said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Some seeds need scarification to improve germination.
> 
> ...


The is a fantastic book by Cheryl and Robert Gough...
The Complete Guide to Saving Seeds, 322 species of Vegetables, Herbs, Flowers, Fruits, Trees, and Shrubs...

It covers the germination of many types of seed in great detail.


----------

